# Help with Leaking 210 gallon African Cichlid Tank



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I came home from a relaxing weekend away to find that one of my 201 gallon freshwater aquariums is leaking. It is a slow leak - maybe 500 mls per day and appears to originate from a bottom silicone seal. It pools under one of the bottom cross braces, then drips onto the sump area under the tank. This apparently started on Saturday. The tank is less than three years old - All Glass.

I am thankful it is not a catastrophic failure - both from a water damage and loss of over a thousand dollars of interesting african cichlids, but in having come to grips with what needs to happen now I will purchase another tank and look to replace the existing one.

I am looking for suggestions as how to hold the fish in the transition. There are about 100 fish or so in a biotype Malawi tank. I'm thinking of getting a children's wading pool, aerating and heating it, draining the water into this temporary home, replacing the tank, cycling the new water through the existing filters for a week or so and replacing the fish in their new aquarium. I would welcome suggestions and experiences that would make the activity as painless as possible, including suggestions on good aquarium. My other 210 gallon aquariums are All-Glass as well... I am wondering if this is common and I need to add more replacement tanks to my Chirstmas wish list (I would much prefer Santa to deliver these into my livingroom) or if I can count this as a tank manufactured on a Friday before a long weekend.

Thanks in advance! This is a great excercise in managing stress...

Older photo attached - just for fun.

Mike


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike:

If you can do everything quick, you don't need to cycle it for a week.
Your filters should house most of the bacteria it needs to support your fish. 

Get everything ready including some clean over night water so you know you can put fish in there. Then use 2-3 foam boxes which I have here if you like to use house your fish. Transfer the fish in the coolers, make sure the airstone is in there. Then cover the box so it will keep the temperature warm for a few hours. Then take apart the old tank. Put the new tank on top. Refill it, then hook up your filters and put the fish in. It is like doing a big water change. Just cut the feeding the next few days.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Charles but with a 210 best to keep as much water as you can, if you can manage 80 gallons total IMO that would be best. Simple garbage cans from Home Depot hold about 20 gallons each. If you are careful in planning it out you should be able to do it within one day for sure. Good luck! Nice looking aquarium!
To answer your question in regards to future leaks, not common for the AG 210 to spring leaks but maybe have a look at how level everything is. Depending on the type of flooring you may want to shim the stand a bit before replacing the aquarium.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

There was a craigslist ad for food grade 45 gallon drums for cheap... A couple or 3 of those would work better than a kiddie pool I think...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

All great ideas - thanks very much. On closer examination it appears like the Cichlids have eaten some of the silicone off from around the corner joints - where there is green algae that my magneting scraper does not get. I doubt this is the root cause, but with the reduced silicone present it was destined to fail at some point. Interesting.

I'll let you know how it goes and post a pic of the new tank in a couple of weeks. Charles I might hit you up for the use of some of your coolers. I'll first find a tank.

Mike


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why are we buying a new tank and not resealing, you could break the tank down, your looking a 3 or 4 day max, get somme rubber maids and some smaller heaters and filters tote up your fish, and run the rubbermaids like a temp tank, tanks, 

empty and clean your big tank, go to home hardware and geet some aquarium silicone and some thin razor blades cut away the inside seals of the tank, clean with alcohol, i use isopropyl, and re seal it, if your not comfortable siliconing im sure someone could bang it out in like 30 min, let it dry for 24-48 hours and bobs your uncle back in action, better than buying new and all that jazz.

all the cash that was gonna go to your new tank shell is ... new fish money, or beer, which ever you prefer


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Fourstreeman said:


> All great ideas - thanks very much. On closer examination it appears like the Cichlids have eaten some of the silicone off from around the corner joints - where there is green algae that my magneting scraper does not get. I doubt this is the root cause, but with the reduced silicone present it was destined to fail at some point. Interesting.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes and post a pic of the new tank in a couple of weeks. Charles I might hit you up for the use of some of your coolers. I'll first find a tank.
> 
> Mike


Since you are in BBY you can always go to IPU for free styros as well.


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Great thoughts on repairing the tank - I will gtive it a try, but after I get a new 210 gallon. It can happen a little slower then, I can learn more - and have yet another 210 gallon tank for a new biotype ecosystem - requiring fish and of course beer for me...

I have somew large white coolers at work here - at least two or three. I'll see what they look loke and come hunting for styro as required. 

Mike


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> why are we buying a new tank and not resealing, you could break the tank down, your looking a 3 or 4 day max, get somme rubber maids and some smaller heaters and filters tote up your fish, and run the rubbermaids like a temp tank, tanks,
> 
> empty and clean your big tank, go to home hardware and geet some aquarium silicone and some thin razor blades cut away the inside seals of the tank, clean with alcohol, i use isopropyl, and re seal it, if your not comfortable siliconing _im sure someone could bang it out in like 30 min_, let it dry for 24-48 hours and bobs your uncle back in action, better than buying new and all that jazz.
> 
> all the cash that was gonna go to your new tank shell is ... new fish money, or beer, which ever you prefer


resealing....just that ....rebuilding requires breakdown...30 min.? gonna take twice that just to clean the glass properly :lol:...



Fourstreeman said:


> Great thoughts on repairing the tank - I will gtive it a try, but after I get a new 210 gallon. It can happen a little slower then, I can learn more - and have yet another 210 gallon tank for a new biotype ecosystem - requiring fish and of course beer for me...
> 
> I have somew large white coolers at work here - at least two or three. I'll see what they look loke and come hunting for styro as required.
> 
> Mike


Resealing the tank will not cure the problem with your tank. Its to late for that.Resealing a tank is necessarily when the silicone becomes damaged or loose at the edges...like when your fish eat it .( before water/ grit etc. has a chance to deteriorate the silicone between the panes of glass ) makes tanks last longer by protecting the silicone holding your tank together....the stuff in the corners have no strength to speak of just there for protecting the seal between the glass.if that seal starts to fail.. its to late. 
Your tank has failed .all the resealing in the word will not fix the problem it will only temporarily stop the leak.The steady pressure against the weakened seam ( where the leak is ) will cause it to separate more over time,and will most likely be a catastrophic one ,with all the water spilling onto your floor.The tank needs to be rebuilt ....not a hard job but time consuming and has to be done right and in a perfectly clean environment..

Personally I would never own another black siliconed tank they look nice but one is unable to see the condition of the seal on the visible edges of the tank.Clear silicone tanks are easier to assess. look at the front glass outer edge and note the clarity of the vertical seam...there should be no bubbles or discoloration of the joint....you can not tell on black silicone......probably why manufacturers are now using it...:bigsmile:.....and NO its not stronger than clear silicone...thats a fallacy.
Good luck with your tank Mike.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

there is a tank that just came up here for sale....might be the cheapest fastest cure for your fish....

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ieds-27/238-gallon-freshwater-aquarium-29600/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Mike. You can also use rubbermaid tubs or garbage cans and aerate well with air pumps and keep the media in there too. The wading pool idea will work too. I know a guy on planted tank had a 120 let go like that and kept everything in garbage cans while he ordered a custom tank even.

This is every big tank keeper's nightmare, so I'm glad it wasn't a catastrophe. I remember how beautiful your tanks are.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a kids wading pool that you can borrow for the transfer. Never had chlorine or soap or chemicals in it. You would need to transport and clean it though. Let me know if you want to borrow it. I also have 55g barrels you can borrow.

Anthony


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Reseal one corner, rehouse fish and maybe a month later it springs a leak in another place...

If we are talking resealing it should mean stripping the tank down to glass sheets, scraping off old silicone (Lots of hours if it is to be perfect!) then reseal heavy glass panes - good luck - not possible in a few days!

I'm not big into spending lots of $, but given the size of tank and future risk - rather buy a solution than build a problem


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

*siliconing* im sure someone could bang it out in *like 30 min*,

the siliconing shouldnt take longer than 30 min @Aquaman if it takes you longer than half an hour to bang out like 6 beads you got issues


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

in all seriousness it shouldn't take very long to reseal, not rip apart a tank

you shouldn't have to cut the panes apart just cut the inside silicone out clean the crap out of it and re silicone the inside 
if you cut away the ruined garbage and clean it properly and know how to use a tube of silicone and a caulking gun , and get how a bead works then when you bead it and wipe with your finger it should push silicone into the gap that is there now and be fine, 
I have done lots and never had a re occurring problem, 
whatever you wanna do , if you got the bucks to go buy new , fill your boots, but its a waste.

rich people.... face palm


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> rich people.... face palm


Why don't you just come over and get the tank before he throws it out and save it? Then it's a win-win, you get a 210 for free and he gets a new tank. I'm sure that 210 is worth a ferry ride.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man if i had the time to get over there i would , with a huge smile on my face, and yeah it would be well worth the ferry ride if he seriouslly wants it gone I could try and figure someone out over there to grab it up, my sister lives over there ,I could ask her to house it , but i would need to time it when her hubby is around on a weekend to help move it outta there

for a freebie 210 i would almost swim over there lol


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Could just use some Orca silicone to patch the leak then take your time setting up a new one. I have a tube for emergencies just like this. Will seel even underwater. If you can't find any I would gladly loan you mine....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> "if your not comfortable siliconing"


Kinda breezed over that part 



macframalama said:


> *siliconing* im sure someone could bang it out in *like 30 min*,
> 
> the siliconing shouldnt take longer than 30 min @Aquaman if it takes you longer than half an hour to bang out like 6 beads you got issues


Yep...if its all cleaned up and ready to go :bigsmile:.....oh and yes i have issues ...but lets leave them out of this.:bigsmile:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

lol its all good, im half asleep most of the time


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Orca underwater silicone.

..as for the rich people comment, that was unnecessary..I know plenty of "rich people" who got to that point because they were either extremely hard working, handy, or saved every single penny and in no way incompetent of doing a silicone job. You will be surprised how wrong that stereotype is.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if it makes more sence to replace it for god knows how much as opposed to repairing it for manual labor and like at most $25 bucks, then you automatically get a face palm, regardless of cost or wealth that just sounds insane to me, regardless of the situation the tank has to be emptied, and fish will have to be stored.

anyways if your that ballin , fly at it , it just sounds INSANE to me.
and dont get it twisted us broke people bust our a$$e$ too, some of us just missed the day at class on how to be big ballin..

it was meant as an alternative to replacement, not a fight do what you will....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can say that about just anything, an oil change, roofing, flooring, tiling, brakes, landscaping, home schooling, cleaning.

But that's not what this thread is all about. He's asking for help with his leaking 210, not why it sucks to have money. I am sure you mean well, but if a man wants to buy a new car on a car forum, does everyone tell him to fix it? Maybe he just wants a new tank. Does it really matter whether he can afford it or not, or how he affords it? I'm betting Mark Zuckerburg doesn't reseal his own tanks.....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i think this got mis directed somewhere , i was originally offering a solution to save this guy some bucks , in all reality it was meant to be helpful and somewhere it shifted, i really couldnt care less about the bank roll this dude got , if he wants to piss away money so be it, if you dont like what i said, ignore it, but im sure im not the only bca member who would give there left ___ for a big tank like that , 

my point remains it seems wasteful to just replace it ,


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I'd rather replace it and play it safe (Meaning I'd do the Same) and then later silicone the leaking one and use or sell at a later date. I'd have more peace of mind this way then wondering if My repair job may fail down the road,also another reason is to move the Fish quicker to new home than have them sitting in Containers for days and stressing out (along with yourself) rushing around repairing,setting up containers,etc.etc.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

while i can respect that , gotta have more faith in your work...and im a big DIY fan, my motto is why buy it when you can build it, to each there own, wasnt meant to swing into a debate about this or a beef with anyone, or a rich vs poor thing perhaps my "rich people" quote was in bad taste but sometimes I choose to speak my mind regardless of what the popular vote may be

anyways im done with the whole thing,


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd personally be faced with the same dilemma myself if my 400 sprung a leak; in fact I had a bulkhead leak this weekend and was fortunate to be able to fix things fairly easily. If my tank blew out somehow (I've got acrylic to minimize the risk) I would be faced with the same thing. While its not terribly difficult to reseal a glass tank, I wouldn't take that risk. With the hundreds to thousands of dollars invested in livestock and not to mention countless dollars in potential home repairs, why would anyone want to make that bet? Its pennywise pound foolish in my humble opinion. Resealing diy is a perfectly viable option for a smaller tank. I'm sure he can sell his old tank for cash to anyone who's interested in a diy project.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK, let's get back on topic. Gonna pm OP to see if he wants this thread cleaned up.

As mentioned, this is a thread about dealing with a leaking tank, NOT about rich vs not-rich.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

pm a mod ? just drop it, obviouislly the owner couldnt care less he is gonna replace it , 

go get one built there is a custom aquarium shop in vic, make some sweet stuff but there located out near sydney so its a bit of a trek..


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> pm a mod ? just drop it, obviouislly the owner couldnt care less he is gonna replace it ,
> 
> go get one built there is a custom aquarium shop in vic, make some sweet stuff but there located out near sydney so its a bit of a trek..


I am a MOD. I pmed the Original Poster to see if he wants the thread cleaned up. Please try to pay more attention before posting if you are referring to my post above yours.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> *I am a MOD*. I pmed the Original Poster to see if he wants the thread cleaned up. Please try to pay more attention before posting if you are referring to my post above yours.


And a very nice one at that :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww shucks.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

getting back on track: was he able to save the fish?


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I borrowed a 45 gallon plastic drum, convinced 4 guys from work to come over and I managed to empty the tank of water, remove all the rock, transfer alot of fish to the 45 gallon drum, lift and replace the tank, refill with water and restart the three eheim 2028 filters and UV system. I let that run for about 4 hours (and until it all reached temperature) then pumped back in the water from the drum and transferred the fish. 

It all worked out real well. I re-leveled the stand before I replaced the tank (about 1/8" out) and put down some neoprene foam underneath the perimeter to help with any differential settling (or it may function at all other than in my head"). I'll send photos of the new set up once I figure out how to insert photos into the thread "real size".

Thanks to all those that provided advice and to King Ed for lending me a 45 gallon drum.

Mike


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome Mike. Nothing having a few friends to help out. Beer and pizza afterwards? 

Just use photobucket or picasa and insert the image tags so that the images show up right inside the posts.


----------

